

5 ways to “work smart” rather than just working hard - nerdben
http://blog.standupmail.com/5-ways-to-work-smart-rather-than-just-working-hard

======
mdariani
i would add subtasks. they are so important, especially delegating the
subtasks to the right persons within your team or company.

~~~
nerdben
good point! thanks

